# SuperChips, Hypertech, DiabloSport, Oh my



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, new here 

I am in the process of acquiring an 06' GTO with a 6 speed and would like to know what tuner device would have the best HP and TQ gains. The only mods the car will have is a K&N CAI and Kooks headers/free flowing exhaust.

I have been working on cars and engines for a long time, but have never got into the electronics side of things on modern cars. Most things I have worked on in the past were just carbureted.

Just looking at the sea of different tuners available out there makes my head spin. I am more than proficient with computers in general, so I don't think I would have any problems using a tuner, I just don't know what to get that would work best for the LS2.

Some people swear a tuner like Hypertech and Superchips is the way to go. However, others say all tuners don't work and you have to get the PCM hand tuned by a professional to get any real gains. So many different options from so many people :confused

Anyways, I figure that you guys will know better about what is the best tuner option in particular for our GTOs. Any and all responses are most appreciated 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A handheld tuner will help somewhat but a tuning suite like HP Tuners or EFI Live is really the way to go. With a wideband O2 controller it really isn't that hard doing a tune correctly. Once you get it figured out you'll see the old way was vastly harder and less accurate.

BTW the stock exhaust is free flowing until you get quite a ways up in power. Save your money for real mods.


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, unfortunately I can't do any "real mods" on this car due to the stupid emission testing they started doing in my area recently. Mods that make a real difference, like cam and head swaps, are a thing of the past for me unless I pickup and move, which isn't in the cards right now. A car isn't much good if it can't be legally driven. I had to sell my hopped up 85 Monte Carlo SS just because it had no hope of passing emissions, which is why I am buy a GTO.

Thanks for the HPtuner suggestion, although it may be a bit more than what I am after. I am mainly on a quest to gain about 25-50HP with light mods while keeping it looking stock and being able to pass emission tests. It seems that a lot of folks favor the DiabloSports tuners, might get one of those for simplicity sake.

So, other than light stuff, a tuner, headers, and a CAI, *what could I do to gain any substantial HP without failing emissions?*

BTW, I don't cheat with forced induction or the [email protected] gas NOS, so those are out of the question


----------



## a4qsm (Feb 14, 2012)

im new here,but ill give ya a bit of advice,get your suspension upgraded,an buy a damn steel braded fuel line(25 bux,70% of the time the fuel rail cover will be rubbing a slice into your fuel line.once all thats done,id go buy some nice tires,,then id worry about intakes, cam,nice fuel rails ,tune ect ect


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

I have heard from a few people about the fuel line and troublesome front suspension. I'll make sure to look into that first  Thanks


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

a4qsm said:


> im new here,but ill give ya a bit of advice,get your suspension upgraded,an buy a damn steel braded fuel line(25 bux,70% of the time the fuel rail cover will be rubbing a slice into your fuel line.once all thats done,id go buy some nice tires,,then id worry about intakes, cam,nice fuel rails ,tune ect ect


How hard is that fuel line to change ?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can 'sleeve' the area that comes in contact with the FRCs.


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, I don't post much, but I saw your thread and thought I would reply. I've got a Diablo Sport Predator and it's a quality tuner. The canned 93 octane tune will be much better than stock. You'll want to look into tuning the LTFTs next. Check out this thread: View topic - LS1/LS2/LS3/LS4/LS7 etc. - LOGGING, ADJUSTING INJECTOR SLOPE :: DiabloSport :: Gas and Diesel Tuning Systems

After you follow those instructions and you still don't have enough, contact Lew AKA DiabLew. He will hook you up with a custom tune just like he did for me. I've got a CAI, Magnaflow catback, custom predator tune, and some minor suspension mods on my A4. I would like to put on LT headers at some point as well and maybe a CAM. One of the most important suspension mods is the Radius Rod bushings. I've got some Pedders and they actually made difference.

Have fun with you car, I love the GTO.


----------



## a4qsm (Feb 14, 2012)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> How hard is that fuel line to change ?


easy 2 min,buy a 3/8 quickconnect thing to releace the stock fuel line, 7 bucks or so,releace the fuel pressure in the line,pop it off using the tool,then snap the new one on test for leaks done. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you posting from a phone??


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great info guys, especially EZ28 for that tidbit  I think after I get my headers on I will probably get a Predator. I thought I found a performance shop that did dyno tunes, but turns out they don't. Closest dyno tune shop for me is more than 50 miles away.

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

me personally i just have a guy tune my ****...i got a lifetime tune for $500 so i go to him when ever i do any mods and he works with them with the best softwear known to man. my tune is spacific for MY car and i feel better knowing that then something that comes in the mail


----------



## JoeandReeseGTO (Jan 22, 2012)

For the cost of a hand held, you can get a dynojet tune custom for tuned for your car and depending on the shop, lifetime tunes. For instance, my brother has headers, deleted cats, bigger maf, bigger tb, Cai, super 44 muffs, took his goat down to adr here in Houston and for 450 bucks, they got rid of the skip shift, the code the missing cats were throwing and dynoed him to 342 HP and 358 ftlbs. Any mods he adds, they will re dyno for free. In my opinion that's well worth the money.
Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CptJames32 (Jun 22, 2012)

JoeandReeseGTO said:


> For the cost of a hand held, you can get a dynojet tune custom for tuned for your car and depending on the shop, lifetime tunes. For instance, my brother has headers, deleted cats, bigger maf, bigger tb, Cai, super 44 muffs, took his goat down to adr here in Houston and for 450 bucks, they got rid of the skip shift, the code the missing cats were throwing and dynoed him to 342 HP and 358 ftlbs. Any mods he adds, they will re dyno for free. In my opinion that's well worth the money.
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


Some of us with Hand tuners would love to spend the money for that but there are no good tuners near some of us. the closest one to me is 60+ miles and they only do mustangs. So its either drive 200 miles (closest that will do my car) or buy a hand held. I choose hand held. :cool


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> How hard is that fuel line to change ?


Whats free and takes less time? Pop the covers off. They're for show, not for go. If you wanna show off the engine with them on, pop them on. On or off literally takes seconds. Personally, the LS2 looks better clean w/ no covers than with. But I digress...

As for the OP, my friend uses the Diablo as well with the lifetime tunes and he's happy with it. At the local 1/8th he's brought his time down from 9ish to 7.5ish with headers, cai, Mickey Thompsons, stall converter, and his Diablo. I prefer dyno tunes, but the hand helds have proven results. I say go with what's financially practical for what the car is to you.


----------

